# Dz 32



## vision archery (Dec 22, 2008)

Can anyone tell me about these limb saver bows? How are they? Don't hold back tell me what you think.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Dec 12, 2004)

The one I shot some was smooth to draw, queit and dead on the shot and fairly fast. Alot like the Hoyt Alpha Max.


----------



## Tlariat (May 11, 2008)

I will be watching this with interest. I shot one last year and was very impressed. It was real quiet and vibration free. However I have seen some people say just the opposite. I just can't figure it out. I did shoot a Speedzone recently that was not quiet and vibrated like a bow from the late 80's.


----------



## vision archery (Dec 22, 2008)

I watched a reveiw on this bow on bowtube and it didn't seem too bad. 300 fps. But we all have an oppinion. I was looking at one on here offered to me as a trade set up and have never been around one.


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

I own a DZ 32 and a Speedzone. I like them both, and they are quiet and accurate if tuned to factory specs. The one complaint I read on here is that some are said to be loud. If the cams aren't tuned properly and running in sync I can imagine they will be loud, as would any new speed bow. The best feature of this bow, not found in other bows, is you can take this bow down to pieces in the field and put it back together with just an allen wrench set to change out strings, draw length modules, or time the cams. The company stands behind their product and I would recommend them to anyone looking for a new and innovative bow.


----------

